# RX 470 for ₹15990 ... Wakakakaakaa



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 5, 2016)

Source:
AMD Radeon RX 470 for Mainstream Gamers Launched at Rs. 15,990 | NDTV Gadgets360.com

*cdn.ndtv.com/tech/images/gadgets/amd_radeon_rx470_specs_deck_amd.jpg
RX 470 to cost ₹15990
Is this some delayed APRIL DAY joke ?
AMD will not only destroy the 1080p market of nVIDIA , but its own too ! Nobody will buy the R9 series anymore. I think ndtv got wrong info. What do you guys think??


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2016)

id need to see it to believe it.. also, the RX 470 is 11% -5% slower than RX 480, plenty of performance for 1080p gaming


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 5, 2016)

Expect to see a GTX 1050 Ti VERY soon.


----------



## dexterz (Aug 6, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Source:
> 
> RX 470 to cost ₹15990
> Is this some delayed APRIL DAY joke ?
> AMD will not only destroy the 1080p market of nVIDIA , but its own too ! Nobody will buy the R9 series anymore. I think ndtv got wrong info. What do you guys think??



16k is the suggested price. AIB probably will be priced higher and/or availability will be an issue.


----------



## bkpeerless (Aug 8, 2016)

check www.mdcomputers.in saphier model is out


----------



## ico (Aug 9, 2016)

Now 16K is a great price..!


----------



## lutenic (Aug 9, 2016)

Is this price the literal Dollar to Indian Rs conversion or the price in India inclusive of all the taxes?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2016)

lutenic said:


> Is this price the literal Dollar to Indian Rs conversion or the price in India inclusive of all the taxes?



AMD Radeon RX 470 4GB Review: Pros, Cons & Verdic

$179 ~= 12k

So, the price should included taxes, I hope.


----------

